
Arizona Legislator: Use Porn Tax to Fund Border Wall - sphinxpy
https://www.azcentral.com/story/opinion/op-ed/laurieroberts/2019/01/18/arizona-legislator-offers-genius-plan-fund-border-wall-tax-porn/2619364002/
======
anoncoward111
Hideous. Glad I don't live in AZ. Imagine combining fascism, cronyism, and
puritanism into one.

~~~
sphinxpy
Agreed. This is probably the most insane idea yet of government implementation
of technology scam. Bet the people behind it get reelected which is the most
astonishing thing to me.

~~~
anoncoward111
Whoever is voting in Arizona is either evil, ill-informed or apathetic!

